# Comic Scenes Wonder Woman



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

As much as I'd like a resculpted Wonder Woman kit, I do get a faithful Aurora version is cool too. 

For a variant, I'd like to see a Comic Scenes Wonder Woman as Aurora never made one in 1974. 

David Fisher really made the Aurora WW look much better.
Will his addition of the belt be added? Fisher wanted to avoid her looking like she wore grannie pants. 

What if WW's face and chin were made into one piece as that seems a hard part to make perfectly seamless. 

Great news Superboy will have the engraved S on chest and cape plus the nameplate. Same scale or Supersized?

Can this lead to restored Superman and Batman kits?
New characters like Power Girl?


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Yes I agree with a comic scenes version,I knew there was something different on Dave's WW but just couldn't think,I should have looked at mine and would have found no belt,maybe we will see the penquin now,who knows whats round the corner?With the guys at Mobeus you cant tell and thats the best way keeps us on our toes and keeps the forum going,

Gordon M:thumbsup:


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Ok. So the Comic Scenes version would eliminate the nameplate, the electrical bolts around the octopus's head, and replace the scribed eagle chest plate with a crappy sticker that would not possibly conform to WW's mammalian protuberances. And it would come with a great comic book story explaining why she's lassoing a sweaty, goofy-looking octopus. 

Somehow I don't see this as an improvement.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

David Fisher also build up the shoulders and arm muscles also.
Thats ok on a repop not on an original, thats just me.I dont like aurora originals to be altered in anyway.

Randy


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Well its going to be like the original but if you want to mess with it you can. No one seems to like the Comic Scenes kits... I have not heard anyone have anything positive to say. They were a retrograde step. Most seemed to suck so bad that even today you can buy many of the CS kits considerably cheaper than the original issues.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Here are some quick pics of an original complete wonder woman I did right out of the box, notice that the lightning bolt doesnt goes all way around the octopuse's head?
I painted this in 1999, I dont like the brown rope, did it like box art, I may re do it in a gold.
BTW 95 percent of this kit was hand brushed, was just starting out with the airbrush,




























THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT YOU WILL BE GETTING-its a wonderful kit.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

How's this for a suggestion, why don't you let us get the first version of the kit out before you start worrying about a second version!
Plans are to do the kit EXACTLY as originally issued!

Dave


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Dave Metzner said:


> How's this for a suggestion, why don't you let us get the first version of the kit out before you start worrying about a second version!
> *Plans are to do the kit EXACTLY as originally issued!*Dave


GREAT news!


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Exactly i agree let's get the kit first and enjoy having it then we can paint and build it and proudly display something we thought would never have , im one that siked to get one along with the new releases and this is the best news in a long time and many more to come !!!!!!!!!

Robert (Sprayray)


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I thought David Fisher just painted up the muscles on her arms. Are you saying he added putty to build up her arms?

The only thing "bad" thing about Comic Scenes was that Aurora altered the models. They should have just left them alone. But the boxes were nice. Never too early to give Moebius suggestions.

Remember when Polar Lights did that cool 4 Universal monsters in one big box. Very original and yet faithful. I'd love to see that done with the Superheroes- Batman, Superman, Wonder Woman and Robin.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Yes I have read his article, he beefed up her muscles a tad.
You can see on mine there is hardly no muscle tones.
this is not a resin kit.

Randy


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Dave Metzner said:


> How's this for a suggestion, why don't you let us get the first version of the kit out before you start worrying about a second version!
> Plans are to do the kit EXACTLY as originally issued!
> 
> Dave


Thank-you Dave again for being the voice of reason. Now everyone.... go build a model!

~RK~


----------



## Scary Terry (Jul 8, 2009)

Adding a belt shouldn't be too tough for any experienced model builder. I'll probably do that on mine....


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

buzzconroy said:


> Here are some quick pics of an original complete wonder woman I did right out of the box, notice that the lightning bolt doesnt goes all way around the octopuse's head?
> I painted this in 1999, I dont like the brown rope, did it like box art, I may re do it in a gold.
> BTW 95 percent of this kit was hand brushed, was just starting out with the airbrush,


That is very encouraging. Incredible work. I do hand brushing only. Your pics show what I may be able to achieve myself someday.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Here's a quick photo of an original WW kit I built over the summer. It was partially built when I bought it. It is a lot of work, but with patience, it really pays off!! One of my favorites!

- Denis


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Nice work, took me an hour to get her lasso in proper position,one of my favorite kits, I did my in a comic format using yellows instead of gold.

Randy


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Beautifully done, Denis!

It's going to be great getting this kit after all these years!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

buzzconroy said:


> Nice work, took me an hour to get her lasso in proper position,one of my favorite kits, I did my in a comic format using yellows instead of gold.
> 
> Randy


Thanks for the compliments guys!! Randy, that lasso is a real bugger!! I used a hot air gun to soften it a little then carefully bent it to shape. Took several attempts before I got it. And, painting a female face so that she looks "Pretty" is also a challenge!!! - Denis


----------

